# Yay Faelan



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan just earned his 1st UD leg, 1st place and his first time in the ring. He has not been trained much due to an injury but I have training stuff in the car. He came along for the ride, Sunfire's Barb and Mike convinced me to give it a try (michelle gave me encouragement too) what wonderful people and one awesome dog


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow great job!! That's amazing!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats Sharon<:

You realize you have to pose him with his blue ribbon and get us a picture of the sweet guy<:


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, congratulations, that's awesome news!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Huge congratulations! What a good boy!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Woohoo!

I don't know how many times I have been told "Trust your dog".

Congrats.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Here you go Kate - the unofficial shot. Yes, I have an official pic coming as well but that will be a few weeks.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome job! He must be one smart dog!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

You obviously have to have a decent dog to work with BUT the congrats in my opinion have to go to the handler-trainer so congrats Sharon job very well done!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice going. I remember attaining my UD,title with dear sweet,,Laney. So many ways to mess up. congrats!! To both dogs and you!!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Faelen. It's been a very successfulfew days for you and your crew.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Very well done!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - received a congratulatory eMail that mentioned Faelan was the only Utility pass in UA or UB from the 3 day set of trials  Nah, not proud at all LOL


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

So glad you listened. I KNEW you guys would rock it! You are so prepared I figured he would be okay. Glad you had the articles in the Xterra! Big congrats to you both!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Grins - received a congratulatory eMail that mentioned Faelan was the only Utility pass in UA or UB from the 3 day set of trials  Nah, not proud at all LOL


Now that is something to be proud of.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Congratulations!!! What a team you two make


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Wonderful job!!!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats, that's amazing!!


----------

